# No Mass Effect 1 1080p?



## alexsubri (May 15, 2010)

Hey guys, just got this epic game and plan on playing it now. But, there is no options for 1080p? There is 16:9 resolutions but the highest is 800p...Also, there is no AA or AF options? Do I have to enable this via CCC?

Thanks


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 15, 2010)

Well the way i remember there are no AA or AF settings. So you'll have to force it through CCC. But the 1080p resolution should be available. :/


----------



## alexsubri (May 15, 2010)

Nope, I only get up to 720 or 800p :-\ what's going on here?


----------



## DonInKansas (May 15, 2010)

I play at 1920x1200, so you should have 1080.


----------



## alexsubri (May 15, 2010)

What option did you choose?


----------



## cadaveca (May 15, 2010)

Everything up to 2560x1600 here...


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Hey guys, just got this epic game and plan on playing it now. But, there is no options for 1080p? There is 16:9 resolutions but the highest is 800p...Also, there is no AA or AF options? Do I have to enable this via CCC?
> 
> Thanks



You can apply AF in-game, but you cannot define how much AF to apply. There is no AA in-game and it needs to be forced in drivers. I play at 1920x1080, so the option is there, maybe you're getting some strange issue with resolution detection.


----------



## alexsubri (May 15, 2010)

this is all it says  I need 1080p !


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/2080/masseffect2010051511592.jpg
> 
> this is all it says  I need 1080p !



Did you try clicking the down arrow on the bottom right of the resolution list ?


----------



## alexsubri (May 15, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Did you try clicking the down arrow on the bottom right of the resolution list ?



let me check that give me 1 min


----------



## I see SPY! (May 15, 2010)

The level of AF can be defined by editing a config file(simple text doc) located at the My Documents Folder:

http://www.tweakguides.com/ME_8.html


----------



## alexsubri (May 15, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Did you try clicking the down arrow on the bottom right of the resolution list ?



OMG I'm an idiot, I didn't notice that, but yea that did the trick! Thanks!


Thanks for all that contributed


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> OMG I'm an idiot, I didn't notice that, but yea that did the trick! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks for all that contributed



Cheers matey


----------



## olithereal (May 15, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> OMG I'm an idiot, I didn't notice that, but yea that did the trick! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks for all that contributed



Oh man I remember searching for the 1080p resolution too! Took me a while to see to god damned arrow, lol.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 16, 2010)

wow.  Someone shoot me.  I just put it on 720p, and put it windowed.


----------



## alexsubri (May 17, 2010)

Sweet this game kicks ass! But its a little hard and complicated! I am at the council part recruiting Wrex for the first time...Lvl 5 (I'm a noob)


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Sweet this game kicks ass! But its a little hard and complicated! I am at the council part recruiting Wrex for the first time...Lvl 5 (I'm a noob)



That game is amazing. And the sequel is awesome as well.


----------

